# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.19.02. New Alcatel phone models added.

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.19.02 is out!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *QCOM tab:*  *1.We have released Unlock operation for the newest group of Alcatel models:*  *♦ OT-4060
♦ OT-5051 / One Touch POP 4
♦ OT-5056 / OneTouch Pop 4+
♦ OT-5057
♦ OT-5098 / 5098S / One Touch PIXI 4
♦ OT-5154
♦ OT-6055 / IDOL 4
♦ OT-6055 / 6055A
♦ OT-6070 / OneTouch Idol 4S
♦ OT-7044 / One Touch POP 2 (5) Premium
♦ OT-9001 / 9001D / One Touch Pixi 4 6.0
♦ OT-9001 / 9001D / One Touch Pixi 4 6.0
♦ OT-9001 / 9001I
♦ OT-9001 / 9001X
♦ OT-9006 / 9006W / OneTouch Pixi 7
♦ OT-9007 / 9007T / One Touch Pixi 3 (7)
♦ OT-9007 / 9007X (for EE)
♦ OT-9015 / 9015B / One Touch POP 7
♦ OT-9015 / 9015W
♦ OT-9030 / 9030G
♦ OT-9030 / 9030Q
♦ OT-A621R One Touch POP 3 (5.5)
♦ OT-I806
♦ OT-M823F / M823
♦ OT-T500L
♦ OT-V900 / VFD 900 / One Touch Idol 4S
♦ OT-VF1397 / Vodafone Tab Speed 6
♦ OT-VF1400 / Vodafone Tab Prime 7
♦ OT-VF1497 / VF-1497 / Tab Prime 6* 
The solution is currently in a “test mode” status, we are waiting for your logs and feedbacks. *How to connect:* 
On Qcom tab, select model in the right “Phone model” drop-down list. Then:
♦ Power off the phone
♦ Connect your phone to PC with USB cable
♦ Wait while the diagnostic port appears
Note that newest Alcatel models now require manual model selection.  *2. New Qcom-based models added to the list of supported:* ♦ *Motorola* XT1095 
♦ *Huawei* Y340-U081
♦ *Wiko* PULP  *Android ADB tab:*  *1. New MTK models in the list:* *♦ Bitel B8410* (MT6572) *♦ HTC Desire 820G dual sim* (MT6592) *♦ OPPO 1201* (MT6582) *♦ Own Fun +* (MT6580)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

